# Temperaturanzeige mit Schalter



## devrim (22 September 2010)

Ich suche eine günstige Möglichkeit für eine Temperaturanzeige samt Schalter. Digitale Anzeige wäre angenehmer.  Ich wollte etwas bei 100° schalten.


----------



## Verpolt (22 September 2010)

Hallo,

http://www.hydac.de/de-de/produkte/.../temperaturschalter-elektronisch/ets-380.html


----------



## TimoK (22 September 2010)

http://www.ifm.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!TN7531.html


----------



## devrim (22 September 2010)

Danke für die Vorschläge.
Was haltet ihr hiervon? http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/197755/TEMPERATURREGLER-ETC-100-1-KANAL

Für 50€ kann man doch nichts verkehrt machen


----------



## TimoK (23 September 2010)

> Sensortyp: DALLAS integrated temperature sensor


 
Das ist nur kein Sensortyp, der standardmäßig in der Industrie eingesetzt wird ( soweit ich das sehe), darüber solltest du dir im Klaren sein, dass du keinen Standard PT100 o.ä. anklemmen kannst.

Ansonsten wird das Teil wohl auch funktionieren, das glaub ich schon 

Gruß
Timo


----------

